# Universal Monsters Shared-Universe...al



## Will Reid (Sep 2, 2013)

deleted post


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

I'm game. Hopefully they're good movies. I'll be interested to see what tone they go for.


----------



## Will Reid (Sep 2, 2013)

deleted post


----------

